# Euro 2008 Chat



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

Just search and no such topic. So i will start this topic then.

I am hoping finals will be Portugal vs Spain.


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 8, 2008)

There is another euro 2008 topic, i just posted on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well done Portugal. Yeh that would be a good final!

EDIT: Sorry I posted on a portugal-turkey topic my bad!


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

boxhunter91 said:
			
		

> There is another euro 2008 topic, i just posted on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, just saw both goals, both are awesome teamwork goals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pity Switzerland, so many chances and a denied penalty


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2008)

I missed the game, damn.  Who's up next?


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I missed the game, damn.  Who's up next?



Tomorrow will be Group B match

17.00 UK - Austria v Croatia
19.45 UK - Germany Poland


----------



## pkprostudio (Jun 8, 2008)

GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Anyone miss me?


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got you now pkprostudio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Germany is in Group B which means if Portugal go through we will either meet them in semi or quarter final ahh going to be tough!


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 8, 2008)

I won't be watching it religiously cause England didn't even manage to qualify  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be keeping an eye on Germany however, cause I stand to win a decent amount of money if they go on to win it


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> I won't be watching it religiously cause England didn't even manage to qualify
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, sadly England did not qualify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But its still a football tournament and I ain't gonna miss it.


----------



## dice (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm in footy heaven!


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 8, 2008)

Hope no Brits here are like the ones that I see in the adverts.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 8, 2008)

Espanyol! Espanyol! Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as you can tell im supporting spain in this. i live in the uk and i would of supported england...

torres will get golden boot award.

his shirt proved he was a red
torres torres,
youll never walk alone it said
toress torres
we bought the lad from sunny spain
he gets the ball and scores again
fernando torres
liverpools number 9!

i support liverpool fc too


----------



## blahman (Jun 8, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> Espanyol! Espanyol! Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TORRES! but then again i've read that spanish playing style doesnt suit torres much :S.

and while im at it... 
hahahhaha guess what team didnt make it.














ENGLAND


edit: who made that little rhyme up?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont know who made that ryme up. its a liverpool song. our fans sing it when he plays and scores.

its a good ryhme aint it

ps. if anyone bums ronaldo... here goes:

shitty ronaldo...
shitty ronaldo...
united get a pen
ronaldo misses again!
shitty ronaldo...

^^ and hes APPARENTLY best player in the world... he played shit last night.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice song for torres. Indeed he is a good striker which liverpool needed since fowler and owen.

Anyway for Spain team, still feel puzzled that fabregas is not in the starting 11


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2008)

Austria VS Croatia:    0:1 


I shall be quietly smug now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Pa Veho nisam imo pojma da ovdje postoje i toliko aktivni Hrvati..
Inace, jebeno nepostena tekma..Nisu nam sudili polas stvari sto nam je trebalo ic u prilog..
Pozdrav Zagrepcanu!!

Good game, judging was unfair, but we won!!


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 8, 2008)

I watched about the last 35 minutes of this game (Croatia-Austria) and I haven't watched any top level soccer for a while (except best goals on GOLtv).  So many flops/dives all the time.  Players slightly bumped and they go flying with their heads swinging back, or rolling as if they were just hit by a train.  And then the lying on the ground writhing in pain only to pop up and run full speed 15 seconds later.  The worst part is that they are rewarded for it by the officials.  I want to enjoy this game so much but I just can't due to the floppers.  It's the completely disfiguring scar on the 'beautiful game'.

That said, GO USA!  You only get better playing the best and I'm sure Argentina will be giving a lesson tonight.  I just hope it isn't in diving.


----------



## lagman (Jun 8, 2008)

Germany 2 - Poland 0, silly Polish defenders.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Germany 2 - Poland 0, silly Polish defenders.



shaddup, you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poland was really good at soccer but then they got really shitty. Too bad


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 8, 2008)

the 2 'germans' that scored?... were both born in poland... ironic.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 8, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> the 2 'germans' that scored?... were both born in poland... ironic.


HEHE, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Austria lost just as I thought. They will loooose all 3 games in the first round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I dont understand why they even play football,(well they played well today, but didnt score, and football is about scoring...). They should stick to skiing...


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 9, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> dawn.wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just watched the highlights, I thought Austria was quite good from the 2nd half highlights.

Anyway update for tomorrows match:

Group of Death!!!
17:00 UK - Romania v France
19:45 UK - Netherlands v Italy


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 9, 2008)

oranje v azzuri monday.

amazing DO NOT MISS THIS ONE !!!

if the dutch can win i think they will will euro


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 9, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> oranje v azzuri monday.
> 
> amazing DO NOT MISS THIS ONE !!!
> 
> if the dutch can win i think they will will euro



But Robben and RVP are out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are really made from glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Henry is doubtful for France apparently.


----------



## OSW (Jun 9, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> Espanyol! Espanyol! Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!,Espanyol!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn yeah Torres Rocks!

i'll support spain given they have torres and fabregas, and also france. But i'll have to make a decision between the two when they clash!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 19:45 UK - Netherlands v Italy


Is going to be intresting, but I think Italy is gonna win.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Pa Veho nisam imao pojma da ovdje postoje i toliko aktivni Hrvati...


Pozdrav iz Zagreba, sunarodnja?e   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Koliko sam skužio, nas dvojica smo jedini aktivni Hrvati na TEMPu. Ostali se skrivaju.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Pa da, nisam ja ni skuzio da si ti iz Hrvatske dok nisi komentirao utakmicu ovdje (inace bas i ne pratim nogomet, al eto, pogledo sam tekmu i bas iso pogledat kaj pisu o nogometu), a vidim te puno ovdje..

Da, ja nisam nikog drugog uhvatio da je bas aktivan (ili cak registriran) iz Hrv..
Vidim ti fakat imas staza!! 2 235 postova....jebote, puno pises..


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 9, 2008)

Orange vs Azure 

tonight


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 9, 2008)

Just watched the Romania - France game and it has to be one of the most boring matches I have ever seen, there wasn't one decent chance in the whole game.  I just hope that Holland - Italy is a bit more lively.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 9, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> Just watched the Romania - France game and it has to be one of the most boring matches I have ever seen, there wasn't one decent chance in the whole game.  I just hope that Holland - Italy is a bit more lively.



1st goalless game in Euro 2008. Will watch the highlights later.

Netherlands are 2-0 up.


----------



## pasc (Jun 9, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> Just watched the Romania - France game and it has to be one of the most boring matches I have ever seen, there wasn't one decent chance in the whole game.  I just hope that Holland - Italy is a bit more lively.




qft, I didn't see it, but my father slept after watching some minutes of it


----------



## lagman (Jun 9, 2008)

3-0 ouch!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Yah, sucks...


----------



## Whizz (Jun 9, 2008)

Muhaha, Netherlands for the win!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Its just the first round, and the first match.
So Italy is just warming up...


----------



## Whizz (Jun 9, 2008)

Right. I told you, this is our year!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

You forget all the other teams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Dont forget German is Austrias neighbour, they just just feeling being home


----------



## berlinka (Jun 9, 2008)

Time: 92:13

3 - 0

Is Italy still warming up?

Hehehehe.....we have won!!!!!!

YAY!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

The whole match was just warm up thingy.

They are giving other teams a weak feeling about them...


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 9, 2008)

Holland routs Italy!!


----------



## Tanas (Jun 9, 2008)

Great tactics by Italy, lets warm up by losing our first game in the group of death.

I hope that you idiots are only joking, with your stupid comments.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 9, 2008)

Great performance by the Dutch, they ripped Italy apart on the counter attack.

Looks like my prediction at the start of the tournament of a Holland - Germany final is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Italy's sneaky tactic.
They are gonna boost 200% next match..
alrite I will shut up now


----------



## Tanas (Jun 9, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Italy's sneaky tactic.
> They are gonna boost 200% next match..
> alrite I will shut up now



I suppose France are using the same tactics, by playing which was possibly one of the worse performances in history.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 9, 2008)

Holland got lucky with the first offside goal...then later on they simply outplayed the Italians.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> Great performance by the Dutch, they ripped Italy apart on the counter attack.
> 
> Looks like my prediction at the start of the tournament of a Holland - Germany final is looking more and more likely.
> Hmm.. yah, Germans have good chance to go to the finals.
> ...


LOL, yah. They are making others feel too secure, and then they are gonna bash back.


----------



## Westside (Jun 9, 2008)

FUUUUUCK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turkey lost... I know I'm a bit late...


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 9, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still on track to emulate their wc2002 performance


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Turkey?
Oh yah they lost yesterday.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 9, 2008)

Havnt seen Italy play that bad since they played aus in world cup, and dived in the last 2mins to win


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm.. yah.
France is not the same without Zidane...


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

How is Sweden doing?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> How is Sweden doing?


They have chance of going to the next round. The group they are in is kinda "now and than".


----------



## lagman (Jun 9, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think? I see Spain and Greece advancing to the next round.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 9, 2008)

Group C is getting more interesting now.

Next matches

Group D:
17:00 UK - Spain v Russia
19:45 UK - Greece v Sweden

What do you guys think of the chances for the defending champions to retain their trophy.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Greece is the most "now and than" team ever.

They loose to second division team, and than all the sudden the win against portugal in the finals


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 10, 2008)

ORANJE!!!!!!! 

what we witnessed today was step 1 in the durth winning euro. by far the best and most dominating match we've seen. to dismantle the 'world champions' like they did was unbelievfeable. i was thinking holland would get 1-0, but 3-0?! 

they don't even need robben

im calling portugal v holland final


----------



## da_head (Jun 10, 2008)

germany played a very good game. then again they were against poland lol.

italy got raped xD the ginos in my school r gonna be pissed tmr


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Netherlands FTW!  They've always got a great team but they really shined tonight.  Italy were just totally outclassed on the field.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 10, 2008)

yeahhh holland!!! =D
but everyone think the first goal was offside, but it wasn't
because a defender of italy was outside the field, next to the goal.
And there is a offside rule that says you can't make someone offside by standing outside the field or something


----------



## Kusan (Jun 10, 2008)

Yay for Holland
Italy was "not-existing" in the match.

And Sn4k3X is right

I hope they rise the Cup, they deserve to win something!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, I hope so too!
And I also hope they don't have to shoot penalties... Because the whole world knows that Holland sux with PK's.
euro 2000 against Italy says enough =.=
2 penalties in the match, Frank de Boer and Patrick Kluivert both missed.
And with the PK's Frank de Boer, Jaap Stam, and Bosvelt missed.
Holland had so many chances back then. Dennis Bergkamp even had a shot, but landed on the pole =.=


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Netherlands FTW!  They've always got a great team but they really shined tonight.  Italy were just totally outclassed on the field.



Yea, Netherlands is gonna be the dark horse for this competition. Hoping a quick recovery for Robben and RVP


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea, but Robin van Persie already played yesterday...
But wasn't really his game...
He tried to score, but missed...
I think Ibrahim Affelay is doing well though, he came in, and almost scored one, landed on the high pole or whatever it's called


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 10, 2008)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> I think Ibrahim Affelay is doing well though, he came in, and almost scored one, landed on the high pole or whatever it's called



Yeah he looked like quite a good player when he came on.

BTW for future reference in England we call the 'high pole' the 'crossbar' and the 'side poles' the 'posts'


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Greece vs Sweden. So what do you guys think?

I go for Sweden..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweden.  Greece are usually OK but nowhere near as good as Sweden.  Spain will take the other match as well, Russia aren't best known for their football playing abilities!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

I completely agree. As I mentioned on the other site, Greece is the most "now and than" team I have ever known.(Infact they are so luck dependant, that they could win against teams like Brazil or Germany)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I completely agree. As I mentioned on the other site, Greece is the most "now and than" team I have ever known.(Infact they are so luck dependant, that they could win against teams like Brazil or Germany)



Never when it's important though!  They caused a few upsets in the past but they've never actually bumped an important team out of the cup from what I can remember.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from when they won Euro 2004 of course


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

They won against Portugal in the finals 2004..

Where the Cup was in Portugal.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

So, France and Portugal wernt upsets then?

By that statement, it looks like you commenting on Footbal is probably like me commenting on Brain sugery


----------



## callmebob (Jun 10, 2008)

Greece. Just ´cause I think they´ll be looking to save face for not making the World Cup.

If Russia wins their game I´ll eat my shorts.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, apart from that one time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually they're one of those teams that the bigger countries are wary of but not actually concerned about, that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Russia is not gonna win, lol. No need to eat your shorts.

@Tanas




I do not always comment the right way, kinda go positive for the team I support


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Russia is not gonna win, lol. No need to eat your shorts.
> 
> @Tanas
> 
> ...



He was talking about me mate!


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> graeme_85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your opinion is exactly why Greece won in 2004


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, K.

By the way, anyone wonders why England is not in this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> And your opinion is exactly why Greece won in 2004



I'll definitely give you that!  How often have the actually come out of nowhere like that though.  They were blinding in 2004, but can you remember another perfomrance like that?


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We where just to good and thought that it wasn't even worth bothering turning up to play against these foreign nobodies.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Meh, the qualifieng rounds werent really terrific for England.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Meh, the qualifieng rounds werent really terrific for England.



The real reason is becaause England are fucking shit...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

We are still way better than loads of teams out there. It was just bad luck I gues...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

You never support England because of the team, you support England just cos it's your country.  We haven't had a decent side for a long time.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

I didnt say England is the best. I said, "England is still better than lots of teams out there".

Comapre England to Austria, or to Swizz.
We can beat them 2:0 or 3:0, well.. statisticly...


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

Come on Spain... Come on Torres...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm.. yah. Still goin to be interesting.
Anywayz, GO SPAIN!


----------



## lagman (Jun 10, 2008)

1-0 Arriba España!


Oh, lol almost 1-1


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

MUAH!
That was close.

Still 1:0


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope 'Merica wins y'all!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> I hope 'Merica wins y'all!


Its "Euro 2008"....


----------



## lagman (Jun 10, 2008)

2-0, funny, Russia is not playing that bad/Spain is not playing that good.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Man you are faster than me...

yah, the game is kinda "goin on".


----------



## Westside (Jun 10, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> 2-0, funny, Russia is not playing that bad/Spain is not playing that good.


Wat?  Lol, this year the tides are changing for many teams...


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> 2-0, funny, Russia is not playing that bad/Spain is not playing that good.



Are you watching the same match? Spain have be superior to another team in the tournament so far. After saying that Russia have been playing quite well.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Spain is OK. But... They are playing against Russia. We will see how good they are in the next round


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Beautiful 3rd goal from Spain!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Nicely done!
Spain is "hyper" today. Hehe.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Spain are keeping everything tight and Russia have no short game at all.  Every time Russia gets into Spains end they just get swarmed and lose the ball.  Same with Russias defence, they're letting just the defenders take on the strikers instead of pulling back other players to get the ball out quickly and cleanly.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Basically Russia lost their hands. Now Spain still has chances of scooring more goals.


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2008)

3 - 1

From Russia with love


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to be English after watching Russia and Croatia, how the hell did they finished above us in our group? err... dont even answer that


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> 3 - 1
> 
> From Russia with love



Anyone fancy a draw? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great bullet header btw.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> 3 - 1
> 
> From Russia with love


LOL, yah.

Spain go for one more please!!!


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 10, 2008)

wohoo, fabregas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st goal for his country btw.

gameover now.


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2008)

COME ON FABREGAS!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Game was already over when it was 2:0.
LOL

It looks like Spain is just going like big bulls.

GO GO GO!


----------



## lagman (Jun 10, 2008)

4-1, nobody's gonna miss Raul now


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL, am sure Raul is misses himself.
So now its time for Sweden.

I hope its 1:0 for Sweden.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 10, 2008)

Final Score
Greece 0-2 Sweden

Next Match
Group A:
17:00 UK - Czech Republic v Portugal
19:45 UK - Switzerland v Turkey


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 10, 2008)

Yah,
looks like I am right again.
Greece will lose to Spain aswell, and then maybe draw with Russia.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 10, 2008)

holy shit

hat trick from david villa

but zlatan's goal for sweden, beautiful. this could be the tournament sweden shines. 
greeks enjoy your euro 04 because it will be the last you get for a while


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 11, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry cruddybuddy if I confused you with my earlier post.  I was talking about our friendly against Argentina.  We managed a 0-0 draw.  Some good preparation for the qualifiers though (along with our losses to England & Spain).


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 11, 2008)

20 more minutes to the next match.

Czech v Portugal


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm guessing Portugal win 2-1.


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2008)

2-0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Moutinho
- Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## lagman (Jun 11, 2008)

1-1, not so easy for Portugal


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 11, 2008)

great game. Hopefully a better 2nd half.


----------



## Westside (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not much of a soccer fan before, but this is exciting!  Turkey is up against Switzerland.  Which team do you think will win?


----------



## da_head (Jun 11, 2008)

YEAH! PORTUGAL KICKED ASS 3-1

i would love to see a portugal vs spain final. but portugal all the way!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 11, 2008)

Yah, the match was SWEEET.
Was kinda confused with the last goal of Ronaldo, but anywayz, they won.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 12, 2008)

So 1/2 of the Euro 2008 host are out now.

Group B match:

17:00 UK - Croatia v Germany
19:45 UK - Austria v Poland


----------



## da_head (Jun 12, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Yah, the match was SWEEET.
> Was kinda confused with the last goal of Ronaldo, but anywayz, they won.


yeah same, i could have SWORN it was offside, but w/e lol not complaining.


----------



## Westside (Jun 12, 2008)

TURKEY WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YESH!  The was a good game against Switzerland, kinda unexpected.


----------



## Mars (Jun 12, 2008)

Great match, what with the last second goal.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 12, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Great match, what with the last second goal.



It was definitely a great goal, dipping shot.

So now its either Turkey or Czech Republic now.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> TURKEY WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YESH!  The was a good game against Switzerland, kinda unexpected.



Thanks cheering for us dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





by the way, what does it mean "Bir qadam tashlolmayman, bir kun xam yasholmayman"?

tashlolmayman, seems something to do with criticizing, yasholmayman, seems something to do with live?


----------



## nephdj (Jun 12, 2008)

most of my friends bet on a tie, as it was 1:3.5
but the goal with 1min left was great


----------



## Westside (Jun 12, 2008)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tashlolmayman means not to let go. ""Bir qadam tashlolmayman," means not to let go a single step.
yasholmayman means to not able to live.

Too bad Uzbekistan does not have a soccer team, that's why I cheer for my closest brothers at Turkey.

Also Uzbek is pretty similar to Turkish if you change all the O into A.  Te?ekkürler Arkada?.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 12, 2008)

today germany against croatia...
I think germany is going to win definitly, but I don't like germany, so I hope they'll lose =P


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 12, 2008)

VS.






Ofcourse I hope Oranje wins


----------



## lagman (Jun 12, 2008)

Croatia vs Germany

This is gonna be a great game, Germany is the obvious favorite but Croatia can surprises us all.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 12, 2008)

If Germany is on the right track, than they will win easily. But anything can happen, I am open to surprises


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm expecting quality football from our team (unlike the last game, against Austria), but a victory for Germany. 


We'll see


----------



## lagman (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, told ya.
Sleepy German defense


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

Croatia won! 



























We won! Yay


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 12, 2008)

Surprise! surprise!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st red card of the tournament too.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Croatia won!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's not even a Country.

Wait, what?
Oh you mean THAT Croatia. Hehehe, congrats.

I've been missing ALL matches so far. Go Bolivia!

Wait, what?


----------



## MajinGohan (Jun 12, 2008)

Go Croatia!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL, very intresting. Good Game!


----------



## Westside (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh mighty lord... Croatia won...  This season is very strange so far, lol.  Anyway, congrat Veho.  You are the only reason I am cheering for Croatia instead of Germs.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

the germans looked pissed


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> LOL that's not even a Country.
> 
> Wait, what?
> Oh you mean THAT Croatia. Hehehe, congrats.
> ...


Awww, shucks


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> WiiCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now got it, it kind of means "Bir g?d?m b?raksan, bir gun bile ya?ayamam" .  Well it's sometimes not that good to have a soccer team and playing in tournaments. Watching the games sometimes becomes a stressful experience, like yesterday


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 12, 2008)

My guess for the next game, Austria (0) - Poland (2)

edit: changed my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Austria outplays Poland right now and it seems the result is unpredictable.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 12, 2008)

What are the next matches?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Switzerland vs Portugal --> what you think?


----------



## woland84 (Jun 12, 2008)

1-1

F*** what was Webb thinking


----------



## Tanas (Jun 12, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> 1-1
> 
> F*** what was Webb thinking



Also Poland's goal should have been disallowed, it was clearly off side.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 12, 2008)

Stupid Webb >

GO POLAND


----------



## woland84 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> woland84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but still what happened in last minutes makes me angry


----------



## Tanas (Jun 12, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a good decision by Webb, he was brave. Definite penalty, it would have been a foul outside the box so why not in?


----------



## woland84 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> woland84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But why didn't he act with same "bravery" during free kick when one of Poles was attacked?
It wasn't thing that normally one would give(?) penalty.

It doesn't matter now, at least game was good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poland still have slim chance


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 12, 2008)

France is playing tommorow and I need them to win my Dutch friends are getting arrogant because they won against Italy.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hurray for poland, go go go go !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 13, 2008)

Group C matches:

17:00 UK - Italy v Romania
19:45 UK - Netherlands v France

Its gonna be a cracker!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2008)

Netherlands FTW!

I'm predicting Italy 3-0 Romania and Netherlands 2-1 France.


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 13, 2008)

i agree ^

i think group C is gonna be italy/netherlands coming out.

netherlands in 1st obviously.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

I HOPE POLAND CAN STILL WIN!!! =(

And I hope that Netherlands can win against France! If they played like how they played against Italy, they should be able to win.
I mean France isn't France anymore without Zidane, and a "not-in-the-best-shape-Henry"


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 13, 2008)

Go Italy!, please at least play this time!


----------



## callmebob (Jun 13, 2008)

Going with Holland, but callmebob said it first, Romania!

Italy is so overrated, and I still believe they didn´t deserve the World Cup.

But I´m not going to eat my shorts if Italy manages to slide by again.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 13, 2008)

Go Spain too.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 13, 2008)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> I HOPE POLAND CAN STILL WIN!!! =(
> 
> And I hope that Netherlands can win against France! If they played like how they played against Italy, they should be able to win.
> I mean France isn't France anymore without Zidane, and a "not-in-the-best-shape-Henry"



France is still relying on old-aging players, eg Thuram & Makelele , I know they are very experienced and good players but its time to make way for younger players.

I do hope Netherlands win this match too.


----------



## Tigro (Jun 13, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It was a good decision by Webb, he was brave. Definite penalty, it would have been a foul outside the box so why not in?


Good decision? There are hundreds of situations similar to this and no one gives a penalty because of them. Especially on last minute, when there is no chance for the second team to score. Moreover, our player (B?k) was pulled by one of the Austrians at he same moment. Stupid decision, dumb judge, even walls play for hosts - that's all I have to say.

And, yeah, Webb was definitely brave. I guess if he's still alive


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i don't think it was a good decision...
And I think that Poland can't proceed to the quarter final because of this =.=
I feel bad for the Dutch coach Leo Beenhakker!!! =.=
stupid referee :@


----------



## Tigro (Jun 13, 2008)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> And I think that Poland can't proceed to the quarter final because of this =.=


Yeah. If we had won, we would have had definitely easier way to quarter-finals. Still, we believe in a miracle - I mean, Austria wins with Germany and we do so with Croatia, but higher. Quite impossible, but there were even more impossible things in football, so.. who knows


----------



## Mars (Jun 13, 2008)

Italy and Romania are putting up a great show right now, despite the lack of scoring.


----------



## Tigro (Jun 13, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> despite the lack of scoring.


No longer. We have 1:0 for Romania right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUICK EDIT: 1:1


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

1-1 italy out????


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Sn4k3X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i feel very sorry for poland man =(
I hope the impossible will happen =D
Yeah if Austria wins of Germany with 1-0
And Poland wins of Croatia with 2-0 
Poland will proceed to the quarter-finals!
Or else Poland is screwed because of a stupid referee!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight Netherlands against France!
I hope Netherlands wins! =D

I'm cheering for Netherlands, Poland and Russia! =D


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

UPDATE: Holland 1-0 France .Kuyt 9min


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2008)

fantastic game this one

3-1 to Holland atm


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

yea it is, the best so far, italy vs france soon, like the world cup final.

god,,, henry scores and 30 seconds later robin scored XD what a game.


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2008)

haha 4-1 now 


I want France and Italy OUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

haha, spain ftw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

France and Italy will be out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well quite high chance.
If thats the case, consider Netherlands in the finals.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

what a game though. best so far
henry's not playing like he used to...


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont know why but id like to see croatia go far. Spain and holland are doing well tho


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

hahaha netherlands 4-1 woohoo
visit my dutch thread!!!


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 13, 2008)

Based on performances so far... I can't see it being anyone but Holland - Spain final

but I want Czech Rep. to do well too.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

Croatia is playin well, but no offence they will be out next round.
I think either of these four will be in the finals:

Netherlands,
Spain
Portugal and
Germany.

Germany lost against Croatia, that doesnt mean anything!! I guaranty they will beat up Austria 2:0 or 1:0.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 13, 2008)

Best game of the tournament so far, really enjoyed watching it. Holland FTW!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 13, 2008)

4-1 who could have imagined, really great match


----------



## berlinka (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so happy!!! I couldn't believe the final 4-1 goal! It was a wonderful moment.

I'm a VERY proud dutchman


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 13, 2008)

OSSOM WE LOST ! That's the best news I've heard today. OSSOM !!!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't believe this! :|
First they beat Italy with 3-0, and now France with 4-1 :|
I'm very proud of them!!! =D


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 13, 2008)

If Romania beat holland, neither Italy or France can Qualify.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 13, 2008)

tomorrow will be a fun day over here


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a draw Romania vs Holland would kick out France and Italy :>


----------



## Hitto (Jun 13, 2008)

Good for Holland, they definitely were the better team.
LEGALIZE IT


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

I think Holland isn't going to let Romania win, at least, I don't think Marco van Basten would lose on purpose...
But I hope they will let Romania win


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 13, 2008)

*cheer* *cheer* Van der Sar THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

Van Der Sar is still a World Class keeper. Proven a lot of times.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 13, 2008)

i wom 75bucks on the dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woot


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

hehe, did you bet 4-1 for Holland? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even I didn't think it would happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
I thought Holland wouldn't qualify for the quarter finals... because it's the poule of death or something...
But they already got to the quarterfinals in 2 matches :|


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

4 goals in their first game and 4 goals in their second game. just amazing!


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 13, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> 4 goals in their first game and 4 goals in their second game. just amazing!



They scored 3 goals in their first match. 4 in this one. But they are doing fantastic Already confirmed group C winners.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, and they did that with 2 matches...
I think Robin van Persie, Arjen Robben and Wesley Sneijder are the best players from Netherlands...
Dirk Kuyt, Rafael van der Vaart and Edwin van der Sar are also very good!!!


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't forget van Nistelrooj


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

oh yeah, true =D
And Khalid Boulahrouz is a very good defensive player!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 13, 2008)

Next Games:

Spain Vs Sweden

Greece Vs Russia

Post Predictions!
Mine:
Spain 2-1 Sweden David villa and fabregas will score
Greece 1-0 Russia


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

The Dutch are gonna be tough to beat, I think they have the best chance of winning the whole thing


----------



## dice (Jun 14, 2008)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> oh yeah, true =D
> And Khalid Boulahrouz is a very good defensive player!


yes they (the press?) made him out to be a really bad player when he was at Chelsea.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2008)

i don't want to hear any more talk about germany italy or france

the oranje are going to win euro. period. fuckin DOMINANT is all you can say


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

What a wonderful day to be a football fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On a side note: Buffon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

I know this might sound like a dumb question but how is everyone outside of Europe watching it?  I'm assuming it's the web but was curious if it was actually being shown on TV in any other countries.


----------



## da_head (Jun 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I know this might sound like a dumb question but how is everyone outside of Europe watching it?  I'm assuming it's the web but was curious if it was actually being shown on TV in any other countries.


its on two local sports channels where i live (tsn and the score) and its shown in about 3 other non-english channels lol. so lots of choices for me ^^


----------



## lookout (Jun 14, 2008)

Amazing Holland football skills...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool, I figured it was a Europe only thing for TV.  Good to hear football's becoming that popular overseas as well!  Do you ever get any other matches being shown besides like the Euro and World Cup stuff?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

ESPN + ESPN 2 here. Even regular TV shows some matches.

Premier League on Fox Sports
Bundesliga on a Mexican sports channel
Serie A on ESPN as well as all the big UEFA cups.
Sadly La Liga is only shown on satellite


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> ESPN + ESPN 2 here. Even regular TV shows some matches.



That's pretty cool.  Football's always been popular in Mexico though hasn't it?  Like you've got your own leagues and stuff haven't you?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much the only big sport here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Yeah, pretty much the only big sport here



lmao It's the best sport anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still remember the World Cup in Mexico (yeah I know, I'm an old man!) it was one of my favourites.  Great football but also some of the best fans and after game carnivals I've seen.


----------



## da_head (Jun 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, they show games from time to time (like manchester united and such) but i'm not too interested in those tbh, so i don't really see wats on haha.


----------



## Mars (Jun 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I know this might sound like a dumb question but how is everyone outside of Europe watching it?  I'm assuming it's the web but was curious if it was actually being shown on TV in any other countries.



Well, I watch free on the web, though I can't provide a link because I assume it's illegal.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry I get it on TV.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

they play 2-3 games a day here on ESPN for my HD viewing pleasure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's about damn time.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 14, 2008)

bbc and itv ftw!


----------



## Tigro (Jun 14, 2008)

Netherlands destroyed France - but looking at their first match (3:0 against Italy) there was no point in thinking it wouldn't happen. I thought it'd be 3:1 for Dutches and I was almost right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no doubt that Holland is the best team playing in the tournament. 

Hmm.. Let's assume Germany will make a mistake and they'll lose with Austria 0:1. Then, Poland will win 2 (or 3!) to nil with half-reserve Croatia. Then, quarter-finals against Portugal - we beat them in the qualification phase, so why not now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Croatia wins their quarter-final match as well and we meet again in semi-finals. In penalties, we win 3:1 and we have final against Netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting scenario, isn't it?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 14, 2008)

Intresting, but German is not gonna lose against Austria!
Lets bet?


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

My predictions for today's games :

Sweden (1) - Spain (2-3) (1st Half Draw)

Greece (1) - Russia (1) (1st Half Russia ahead, Draw in second half, it's also too much likely that one of the Russian players get booked red, especially if today rains)


----------



## THeLL (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow 4 against 1 .... what a night (again!). Holland is definately going to win this tournament, after exactly 20 years since our last tournament win.

Holland will have to face Spain or Sweden in the next round, but I guess Spain will win in Group D, so that Sweden will be 2nd. I predict a 1-0 victory for spain this match.


----------



## frostfire (Jun 14, 2008)

Man great match yesterday, i'm actually starting to believe in a Dutch champion this year now. Was watching the game with some mates, it was amazing!


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG !! My country just sux at football  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pwned by the Netherland which played Great !!! It's my new favourite for this Championship !


----------



## da_head (Jun 14, 2008)

hehe. don't get too confident now my dutch friends, portugal is waiting.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 14, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> OMG !! My country just sux at football
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, I thought France would be a lot better than that...
I think Ribery and Henry were doing great


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah , some good actions from the french side but when Henry did the first goal , 30 s after Robben made one too...and at this time frenchies stopped to play and got pwned like an amateur team.

That's great for Netherlands cuz your team defeated the "world champions" , and the vice champions...


----------



## Tigro (Jun 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> hehe. don't get too confident now my dutch friends, portugal is waiting.


Portugal, compared to Netherlands, sux hard


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

That was so a penalty, damn referee. Vamos España!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 14, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Yeah , some good actions from the french side but when Henry did the first goal , 30 s after Robben made one too...and at this time frenchies stopped to play and got pwned like an amateur team.
> 
> That's great for Netherlands cuz your team defeated the "world champions" , and the vice champions...



yeah, that moment was so great...
He scored out of a impossible angle, and he was a little bit surprised when he scored =P
I really enjoyed the match


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2008)

2-1

Ole Ole Ole España, España!


----------



## yorch (Jun 14, 2008)

Que viva España!!!! One last minute goal for Villa, el Guaje!!!!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 14, 2008)

ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 HURRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ARRIBA ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done David Villa. Hope he wins the golden boot for Euro 08.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Jun 14, 2008)

VILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 90+2~~

sick player right there


----------



## Tanas (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> My predictions for today's games :
> 
> Sweden (1) - Spain (2-3) (1st Half Draw)
> 
> Greece (1) - Russia (1) (1st Half Russia ahead, Draw in second half, it's also too much likely that one of the Russian players get booked red, especially if today rains)



doh, it didn't rain...


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 14, 2008)

YEAHHHH RUSSIA =D


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

champions knocked out lmao!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 15, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







great game, it was like watching 300, pure action, hatred and comedy


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> champions knocked out lmao!


Oh yah, thats what I was thinking =P.
Bye bye champions. I hope we dont get a random winner again...


----------



## Tigro (Jun 15, 2008)

Endogene - this match was 2 years ago. 2 years in football is eternity. Now, Holland would destroy and dominate Portugal (I think it would, at least).

Wooh, tomorrow is the day zero for Polish team


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

greece got lucky 4 years ago... they kept winning their games 1-0 lol


----------



## belmont (Jun 15, 2008)

Greece was not lucky in 2004, it took that it deserved.

Yes we were beaten easily but this does not change that we are the champions.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

WERE the champions;P


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 15, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Tigro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never watch football but I just read someone blog about that match and all I have to say is - OMGWHATTHEFUCKHOWTHEHELLDIDTHATHAPPEN!?!
16 yellow's and 4 red's!
I might actually watch this year.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 15, 2008)

France will win this euro ! MOUAHAHHAHA


----------



## Tigro (Jun 15, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> WERE the champions;P
> ARE the champions. Until the final of this year's Euro, Greece's still a champion.
> 
> QUOTE(bosscolor @ Jun 15 2008, 05:46 PM) France will win this euro ! MOUAHAHHAHA


Dreams. Poland will


----------



## Tanas (Jun 15, 2008)

Hopes they lose.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

it will be Spain,Portugal,Croatia,Holland


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

Go Türkiye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

fucking hell!!!! 3-2 mint game!!


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG Turkey, OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a weird game.

And Portugal, damn.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

no keeper!!!!!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont know anything about international soccer but I have a friend who just had a baby but is probably on her couch--week old son in tow, hooting and rooting for any guy with two legs and a ball by his feet.


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> OMG Turkey, OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was truly a shameful game...

Oh well, we're on the quarter-finals anyway.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 15, 2008)

Take Ronaldo out of the Portugal side and they're a nothing.


----------



## Mars (Jun 15, 2008)

Turkey scored two goals in the span of about 2 minutes. Crazy game.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

peter cech should of done better, hes the worlds best too...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, we are playing against Turkey tomorrow..I just hope the same thing won't happen to us!!

Turkey had some unhuman strenght in last 20 minutes of game..


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2008)

yea they did, second half they played better than the czech, turkeys keeper got sent off lmao,,, stupid...
tuncay in net didnt really have to do anything


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG Turkey 3-2 yes,yesyesyesyeysyeysyeysyesyeysyesyesyes

NO KEEPER wtf

they probably prayed before the second half 

I'm thinking without a keeper they will lose against Croatia too bad


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, we'll see..My country tends to play very strong in the first half, maybe even less..They are dominant, but then they get really tired..And Turkey showed that their power lies in second half of the game..

The game should be very interesting, I'll be cheering for Croatia, naturally......But really can't say who could win..


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

Why no keeper, what happend?
I wasnt really in the mind of football today.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Why no keeper, what happend?
> I wasnt really in the mind of football today.



Volkan beat some guy and got red card


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

But they got a second keeper, right?


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> But they got a second keeper, right?



I don't think so he got red card so he can't be replaced and they already used all of their substitutes


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW, thats interesting.

So, now one of their striker has to be out, in order to replace the goal keeper.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 15, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they would of pulled off a striker/mid fielder to put on a goalie


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 15, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, thats what I just said  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they still have disadvantage though.


----------



## tjas (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG Turkey won! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, the Dutch are doing great aren't they


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL, they are.
But am afraid, the dimensions will be merged, if Holland and Portugal collide ones more, like World Cup 2006.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> nephdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Match ended long time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was in the 4 minutes extended time by the way. Before that time we had used all our substitute rights so Tuncay became the goalie for the rest of the match. He didn't needed to touch the ball and the game ended.

Probably Volkan heard a sentence containing "f**k"  and go at the guy... he did the same thing in a Galatasaray - Fenerbahce derby to Cassio Lincoln (he was much more offensive though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Maybe Chechs did know that fact and tried their last chance.

I did guessed we would be back at the end of the first half but not expecting such a bad teamplay from the Chech's side in the second half... It was a bit luck too..


----------



## Tigro (Jun 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, we are playing against Turkey tomorrow..I just hope the same thing won't happen to us!!


No. You're playing against Poland first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, big day's today. I mean, the miracle will happen and we'll have Poland in quarter-finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SPARTAAANS! Prepare for glory!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 16, 2008)

damn it... germany won and got to the quarter finals =(
and not poland =(


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw later I made mistake...sorry for that...

Well, we won again..This is really weird we won three matched in a row.....But surely it's not a bad thing!!!!
I really wasn't expecting we could get so far..But, right now, I believe we could really win the championship....


----------



## Westside (Jun 16, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!  TURKEY WON!!!!!

OMG I AM SO HAPPY.


----------



## Tigro (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww, we totally sucked today. Only our goalkeeper showed (once again) his skills. The rest of the team.. Erm, the silence describes them in the best way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So.. Now, let the Holland finish 'em all!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 17, 2008)

Smolarek had some chances, but he missed them =( And the coach substituted Saganowski, I think he's one of the best... (at least he's a hard working player)
I think the worst player of Poland is Krzynowek... =.= I remembered the first match against Germany, the goal was empty, and he still can't hit the goal (in the 1st minute) =.=

And stupid Germany won of Austria =.=

Indeed, Holland has to finish em all! =D


----------



## Tigro (Jun 17, 2008)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> I think the worst player of Poland is Krzynowek... =.= I remembered the first match against Germany, the goal was empty, and he still can't hit the goal (in the 1st minute) =.=


Jacek, during the qualifications, was one of the best players. Now, he's just out of shape (like most of our team..) and that's why he might look like he's the worst. Same goes to Smolarek - in the qualifications, he totally rocked, but now, he's just not the same. 

But in 2010, we'll be world champions


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 17, 2008)

oh ic, 
Poland was number one during the qualifications... So when they started Euro 2008 against Germany I couldn't believe they were so bad...
During qualifications they were even better than Portugal...
I hope Leo Beenhakker stays in Poland, so they can rock in 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tonight Italy - France!!! =P


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder what Marco is going to do is he going to let Romania win and remove France and Italy or is he going to win?


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think he's going to let Romania win.
And the players of the dutch team won't let them win also...
They said it in the papers, they said they couldn't even sleep if they lose a game of tabletennis...
So I don't know what they'll do


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

hollond will win easy, france vs italy best game today


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

hm i kinda psyched for portugal vs germany on thursday. i think portugal has it.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

FRANCE WILL PWN ITALY !!

We'll take our revenge from the world cup 2006


----------



## AHJEUR (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope Romania will beat Holland and send back home France and Italy.

Go ROMANIA GO !!!


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

lol that's ironic, considering u have the french flag in ur thingy haha


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

hes not really french


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Omg AHJEUR !!!

We must support our country ! wtf


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

no point, their goin out...


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 17, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> hollond will win easy, france vs italy best game today



HUP HOLLAND

i think van basten will rest 10/11, in the hope that romania will win and force france and italy out

HUP HOLLAND


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

too bad ryan babel misses the whole tournament :\...


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

i bet u holland will lose to romania on purpose, so that france and italy are automatically eliminated hehe


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

ahhh match  fixing.... lol

nah, hollond wont hold back, the want to win all 3 games for their countries reputation


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

well betting rates tell everything,
Netherlands - Romania  
1 2.65   
X 3.50   
2 1.85  

If Netherlands change the squad drastically Romania would definitely win. I've seen they were playing nice.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

well look at the portugal vs swiss game a few days ago.

7 of portugal's best players weren't playing. here's a few i can name: ronaldo (best player in da world atm), simao (veteran), deco (veteran), gomez (veteran) and a few other ones. did they want to lose on purpose, or just didn't give a damn? thoughts?


----------



## nephdj (Jun 17, 2008)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> well betting rates tell everything,
> Netherlands - Romania
> 1 2.65
> X 3.50
> ...



netherlands were at 1:3 yesterday. I put 20 on draw/holland today at 1.67


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

i dnt gamble


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> WiiCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the rates I've given sucks, betting is a monopoly and other forms of it are illegal in Turkey (online sites banned), but those are the ones I have access to.
By the way I did play for match results for todays two games, just throw 1 buck for a possible 65X. Too bad France missed Abidal so early. 
France - Italy  (Match Result) 1-2  6.5
Netherlands - Romania (Match Result) 2-0  10.0


----------



## Endogene (Jun 17, 2008)

1-0 for the netherlands against roumania
1-0 for italie against france
still  30 min to go


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

cmon romania! lol


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

2-0 for Netherlands 
2-0 for Italy 

looks like Italy is staying


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah unfortunately >.<

next game, portugal vs germany. predictions?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 17, 2008)

haha bye bye france!


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> yeah unfortunately >.<
> 
> next game, portugal vs germany. predictions?



I think Portugal is going to win this one


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea me too (i expect!)


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 18, 2008)

That was so stupid...
France couldn't do anything without Ribery =(
and Abidal is soo dumb, Luca Toni couldn't even score, because the keeper was going towards him, I think Luca Toni would've missed. And Abidal still tackles him and gets a red card...
So sad for the substitution of Ribery, he played like 10 minutes, and got substituted again =.=

Edit: By the substitution of Ribery I mean Nasri


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 18, 2008)

Noob France ! Damnit , I hate them


----------



## Tanas (Jun 18, 2008)

France are now  a spent force in the world of football i'm afraid. Unlike England who have never been a force


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 18, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> yeah unfortunately >.<
> 
> next game, portugal vs germany. predictions?



I think its gonna be a very tight game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully we will some goal-feast.


----------



## Sh[A]rK (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm happy. Thanks Netherland!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 18, 2008)

Sh[A said:
			
		

> rK]
> I'm happy. Thanks Netherland!



Same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think i was the only italian with an orange shirt yesterday. XD


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 18, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Sh[A said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe nice!
But I think Holland wasn't playing that well.
They used 7 new players, like Huntelaar and such. 
I think they could beat Romania with like 5-0 or 6-0 with their real team.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 18, 2008)

They won't use their best players against such a noob team, they were saving their forces for the next match

Thx to Italia , you ruined our hopes for the world cup 2006 and now for the Euro 2008 ! That's a good thing because now the trainer of the french team will be fired like a noob and I'm grateful just for that...

This guy is just the worst coach the France team ever had


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2008)

Spain is playing with substitutes too...yuck.


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2008)

they were still able to win though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arshavin (Russian striker who scored last night) is linked with Arsenal


----------



## Killermech (Jun 19, 2008)

The match Sweden played vs Russia yesterday was humiliating.. we really need to replace like 90% of our players


----------



## Harumy (Jun 19, 2008)

Portugal vs Germany

Who will win?
I didn't watch Germany playing yet, but I think Portugal has a good team and we can win this match


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 19, 2008)

germany will win tonight, ronaldo is too busy worrying about whether he will be moving. hes got alot in his head so he doesnt play as well ;P


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 19, 2008)

Much as I hate to say it , hopefully ze Germans will win.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 19, 2008)

Portugal have played pretty well so far but the knock out stages is when the Germans usually come into their own, especially if it goes to penalties then they are virtually unbeatable. I recon it will be 2-1 to Germany tonight.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope Portugal will win.
And Germany is always weak in the poule, but strong in the quarterfinals and semi-finals.
So I think they'll be very though to beat


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 19, 2008)

Germany won already, basically. Portugal has to get their heads in the game because right now, their not focused.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 19, 2008)

Germany did it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt expect them to so easily though


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 19, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Germany did it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh. I was surprised Portugal managed 2 goals. It was a GG, imo.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 19, 2008)

RonaldWHo...


----------



## xalphax (Jun 19, 2008)

olé oléoléolé!!


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn ITV , not showing enough of Ronaldo crying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Tanas (Jun 19, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Damn ITV , not showing enough of Ronaldo crying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost as good as if it were Man U getting knocked out.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 19, 2008)

good game, could of gone either way in 2nd half, so many close calls for port

germany was lucky with 2nd goal too, holding the player top too


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 19, 2008)

I was watching it on ESPN.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 19, 2008)

ZE DAMN GERMANS


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA FUCK!!!

We didn't play jack squat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to the germans.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 19, 2008)

Bem Jax, já fomos! xD

I'm so sad...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 19, 2008)

RONALDO IS PURE SHIT!!!! HES GOING TO REAL MADRID LMAO!!!!


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 19, 2008)

do you really need to call names?


----------



## Ridefreak (Jun 19, 2008)

SCHLANNNNDDDDDDDD


----------



## da_head (Jun 20, 2008)

damn...can't believe we lost. who was that guy who scored the first goal, and had two assists? holy shit he looked like a serial killer rofl! but he can sprint like hell though

gratz germans


----------



## Hitto (Jun 20, 2008)

Muhahaha, congratz germany, I knew you could do it!


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2008)

Aggh, stupid time zones, couldn't watch the game, hopefully tomorrow's game is gonna be good.


----------



## callmebob (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn shift work! I´ve missed every game this week. Just from the couple of highlights I saw, it looked like a good one.

Next week I´ll at least be able to catch the 2nd half of the games. At least the final is on a Sunday, so I´ll actually be able to catch that one.

I´m hoping it´ll be Germany (of course), and Holland. They´re looking really good right now!


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jun 20, 2008)

SCHLLLLLLAND!


----------



## pikirika (Jun 20, 2008)

Portugal just needed to put a goalkeeper in the team and a better defense.
Third goal was foul, but Ricardo was picking flowers anyways.
Deco played a wonderful match, too bad for the Barca bc they are loosing another great player again... I wonder what's wrong with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simao... where the hell was him?
Germany  plays the same football for years but they always reach the final or the semis. That's weird.
My point is, don't mess with the teams with stars in their breast.
Sunday, next chapter.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2008)

Today's game: Croatia VS Turkey.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 20, 2008)

Only thing I know about today's game is We'll not score the first goal. And If Terim starts with the mentality of the Portugal game then we're bound to lose. Turkey lacks the teamplay in defense yet it has much potential in the offense and midfield so chances are fifty fifty, I expect a score of 2-2, a boring first half of either 1 or no goals.


----------



## Westside (Jun 20, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Today's game: Croatia VS Turkey.


OOOOOh boy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now I definitely don't know who to go for...


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm cheering for Turkey today


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

croatia will win EASY


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 20, 2008)

If Turkey wins all the Turks in the netherlands will get in their cars and start horning and drive around with flags, funny


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

lol
but they wont win


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 20, 2008)

This is probably the most difficult to predict of all the quater-finals. I recon its gonna be a close (and pretty boring game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) with Croatia just winning it 1-0.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

kranjar scoring ;P
if i spelt his name right lol


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well it's too late, but because I'm from Poland I want to tell something to my friends from country 

Wiem ?e powinienem by? patriot?, ale na prawd?, Polska by?a najgorszym zespo?em na Euro. Spójrzcie na mecz z Austri?, kiedy Roger strzeli?, to powiedzia?em do siebie: "Ach b?dzie nie sprawiedliwie jak wygraj?". Przecie? grali jak na podwórku! Potem ten rzut karny, wiem, ?al w sercu tak czy siak, ale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mam tylko nadziej? ?e to:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si? nie spe?ni. Naprawd?, my?la?em, no Beenhakker, lepszy niz Janas, mo?e co? b?dzie. Krzynówek, ?urawski, Smolarek gdzie oni byli? Strzelali w okno Panu Bogu i tyle. Poza tym by?o to rozdmuchane, te ca?e "wywie?cie flagi", zakwalifikowali si? yey, od razu mistrzowie europy. Po prostu byli?my za bardzo pewni siebie, nie? 


Okay, and back to English.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe someone will read it. There is like three people from Poland on GBAtemp right?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

translate???


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 20, 2008)

use super translator: google


----------



## The Worst (Jun 20, 2008)

I like turkey, but i like that the Croats beat ze Germans so I'm rooting for zem.


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm probably the only one to think this, but watch the Dutch get knocked out by Russia on PKs.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

no chance that will happen, the dutch are on a good run, semis are going to be spain vs holland... spain won their last 8 games i think


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2008)

That was close, hope Croatia keeps playing, they were just waiting for Turkey to attack, boring.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 20, 2008)

Referee sucks bad as usual as in our previous three matches. Croatian side should have been penalized with at least 2-3 yellow cards, instead we got one with for an easy tackle.

Second half awaits a blooming attacking from Arda, Tuncay and Nihat, Semih the duty scorer may enter and score too. Watch Hamit and Topal for sudden long shoots too... I began to believe that we'll beat Croatia.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 20, 2008)

All I wanted was to see Portugal knocked out, now I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want Turkey to win Croatia, but Spain to win the Tournament.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 20, 2008)

i'm calling it right now (in between overtime periods) turkey is going to win in the next period.




edit:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or the other way around.


2nd edit:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what a goal!


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2008)

NOW GIVE ME MY PENALTIES!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 20, 2008)

This game has now become epic.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

119 mins and 121 min goals...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you seen this!!!!!!!

Disaster!!!!!!!Unbelievable.......


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

What a finish!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

We've almost had it, and Turkey got back on the feet........They were stronger in the last few minutes, they kept their minds clean, and they did impossible.....

Congratulations to the winner......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is bad for us, but they deserved it....


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT that was the most crazy end of a match EVAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEWLLLLL

(sry croatia)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 20, 2008)

Rustu FTW


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

i wanted croatia to win...
well good game!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanx for cheering for us!!....Well, lady luck wasn't on our side tonight..
I just don't know why the game hasn't ended at 120 min.....If there wasn't those few seconds..everything would be different..


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 20, 2008)

well its football... full of twists and turns. also full of suprises


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2008)

That was... interesting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Surprise indeed. 

Congratulations to Turkey on a game well played. They were disciplined and focused. Our team stopped playing the second they scored that goal, totally disregarded the defense, and Turkey was quick enough to take advantage. 

Too bad we didn't get to play Germany in the semi finals. That would have been interesting too.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 21, 2008)

haha turkey can get lucky through the finals and win it lol


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, Croatia


----------



## Westside (Jun 21, 2008)

YASHASIN TÜRKIYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 21, 2008)

lol 
Turkey wasn't playing very well, untill the goal of Semih came.
They ARE hard workers.
Yesterday I was thinking, could it be possible, that they win again in the last minutes like they did against Czech, and they really scored in the last second ='D
And you could see Croatia was very scared, because they already thought they have won.
I knew Modric would miss, and the 3rd one also.
But I thought Petric wouldn't miss


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

Turkey did not deserve to win...
But anywayz, Turkey or Croatia, any of them would have lost to Germany in Semi-Finals anywayz.
Russia vs Netherlands is a JOKE!
Unless Russia is one of those lucky haxy teams, there is no way they can win.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 21, 2008)

In the semi-finals, there will be a civil war in Germany ...


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

People were dissing Turkey (nicky041192) and they won again 

I hope Turkey wins against Germany


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2008)

I do not hope Turkey wins against Germany, but that's just because...

HELLO? Why is it louder outside when Turkey wins than if Germany wins? Yesterday it was like an apocalypse until 2am! Considering the fact that i live in GERMANY I really can't understand it.. ;_; 

So I really want Germany to win... omg, the world would end if Turkey will get into the finals.. and I don't want to think of what will happen if they would win them.. ugh. ;_;


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 21, 2008)

semis: spain vs holland.... spain will beat italy and this semi final is gpoing to be the best game yet


----------



## MaHe (Jun 21, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> So I really want Germany to win... omg, the world would end if Turkey will get into the finals.. and I don't want to think of what will happen if they would win them.. ugh. ;_;


Come on, some of you are taking this way too seriously. It's just a sport. Just entertainment.


----------



## maz- (Jun 21, 2008)

Turkey didn't exactly deserve to win if you just look at the first 119 minutes of that game, they really didn't play well..but if you've got the spirit to continue fighting if all seems lost and score a goal and then keep your nerves in the penalty shootout, then you do deserve to be in the semi-finals.
If they play like that however against Germany, and keeping in mind all their injuries and yellow cards, they have no chance at all to reach the final.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I'll be cheering for Turkey just because they played inferior in every game so far, but managed to get that far....Luck is really on their side, and you can tell they are fighters....
And BTW,  everybody expects Germany to win!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

Germany is gonna win, no doubt =P.

They lost to croatia, that doesnt mean anything!
Sorry, no offence but its a Semi Final game, german wont hold back. 
Unless they are totally unlucky, German wont lose.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, that is just what I'm talking about.....Turkey is unbelievable LUCKY!!

I know that Germany is a way better than Turkey, but it will be an interesting game..


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope Turkey gets lucky again 

funny thing is 

Portugal>Turkey>Croatia>Germany>Portugal

lol


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm just concerned about the noise that will keep me and my baby awake the whole night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, the turkish ppl over here party REALLY hard when they win, all of our neighbours are turkish, so yeah, it's like the end of the world, the streets are filled with a line of cars longer than a kilometer, honking like crazy, hundreds of turkish ppl marching down the street... so yeah, do not win please so I can sleep? :>


----------



## Westside (Jun 21, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You live in Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The whole country is gonna party if they win.


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> You live in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean if the Germans win? Like I said, that would not be as noisy as if Turkey wins, with is way too paradox for me to understand at all.. XD


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 21, 2008)

Holland v Russia tonight, what does everyone think?

I'm going to go for an easy win for the Dutch, they have been the best team in the tournament so far.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

Yah 100% Holland. Russia is no match for Holland.
Its like comparing cheap Mp3 player with iPod touch...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 21, 2008)

i beg to differ, spain has been the best team so far imo.

holland 3-1 russia is my prediction


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

Spain might not have scored as many as Holland, but yah they are good too.
They have their own way of playing footbal. Its like they run mad all 90 minutes. Thats why I like them.

Mexico in the WC 06 was like spain. They were actively playing throughout the whole field.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 21, 2008)

david villa and fernando torres is the best striker combination in the world


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Spain might not have scored as many as Holland, but yah they are good too.
> They have their own way of playing footbal. Its like they run mad all 90 minutes. Thats why I like them.
> 
> *Mexico in the WC 06 was like spain.* They were actively playing throughout the whole field.









Holland 2-0 Russia 
I'm so glad I'll be able to see the whole game


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

I say 2:0 for Holland aswell.
I dont think Holland will risk anything, they know they are good. So they will play offensive and defenssive, well balanced hopefully.

BTW, Lagman. I did support Mexico in the WC. I felt bad when they lost in the quartar finals... they deserved to win


----------



## johnnywalker (Jun 21, 2008)

I can not help waiting for uncoming match - Holland-Russia. In my opinion it is going to be the most interesting match as far. I bet: 4:3 for Holland in regular 90 minutes.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

Most intresting in what way? Comparing iPod touch with crap mp3 player o.o?

The match is going to be boring, as everyone is expecting Dutchmens to win...


----------



## johnnywalker (Jun 21, 2008)

@Kamui: I hope it will be as smashing as last 3 minutes of yesterday's match (regular time) - Croatia:Turkey.

Using your way of comparing: Holland = iAudio i7, Russia = iRiver T10 (I do not like iPod ;P)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 21, 2008)

don't count out the Russians, they have an excellent chance if there goalkeeper doesn't make any stupid mistakes.  They have a good coach and will be well prepared for the Dutch.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> don't count out the Russians, they have an excellent chance if there goalkeeper doesn't make any stupid mistakes.  They have a good coach and will be well prepared for the Dutch.


The good coach is all they have...
And goal keeper alone cant help against the Dutch


----------



## Gestahl (Jun 21, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that was enough against the current Euro champions.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 21, 2008)

It wont be enough anymore..
We will talk around 10 pm


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 21, 2008)

or it could go yo penalties


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

Finaly, silly Holland starts playing at the minute 85 >_<

_sings ala Madrid, really, really quiet._

BRAVO Russia, they deserve it.

2-1


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

Go Russia, go!!!

They will kill their own player with that jumping..


EDIT: That's it.....Russia wins.....no way they can loose now...


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2008)

3-1

One more time Holland, one more time :\


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

Russia has won no doubt about iteven though I'm a dutchman myself I wanted Russia to win so badly because of Guus Hiddink and looks like he did it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GO RUSSIA AND GUUS

THEY HAVE WON THE GAME YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSs


----------



## Sp33der (Jun 21, 2008)

holland is losing....



EDIT: Yep they losed


----------



## Gestahl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahaha, who's the iPod now?

EDIT: No hard feelings, Kamui, you'll get your chance next time.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

Gestahl said:
			
		

> Hahaha, who's the iPod now?



Lol how do you guys feel about Guus Geluk


----------



## The Worst (Jun 21, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> It wont be enough anymore..
> We will talk around 10 pm




what happened?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aww sorry about that pal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  here have a beer


----------



## Gestahl (Jun 21, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Gestahl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guus is our national hero, of course. :-)  Hope he'll get lots of money for that.

EDIT: You won't believe it - whole Moscow has gone insane, it half past 1am but all the people are screaming, all cars beeping and fireworks are everywhere.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 21, 2008)

40.000 dutch supporters in that stadium and about 7.000 russian... maybe ONE time i heard the damn fake ass dutch supoorters. The Russians totaly deserved this, they where so much better, total ball control and nicely build attacks. So much in contrast with the clunky passes of the dutch and they must have lost the ball 1 milion time too the Russians. Again Van der Sar had to be man of the match for the dutch, in his last interland.

Go Russia I guess.... Kick those Germans ass!

(GJ Hiddink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 21, 2008)

That was one hell of a match, didnt see that one coming


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

I just love Guus he is a very good coach maybe they should get him back to Holland even though Marco did a pretty good job


----------



## The Worst (Jun 21, 2008)

dont forget about Rustu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we're coming for you Germany!


----------



## Gestahl (Jun 21, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> we're coming for you Germany!


But before that we should win over Italy.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm undecided over tommorow's match I love Italy but I love spain too


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 21, 2008)

tomo is probably the deciding "champions" game for me... If Italy or Spain win, they will go all the way and i am hoping Italy since spain usually fall before the finals
Truly something i was not expecting today... but russia played like dogs (so much energy)


----------



## berlinka (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, we lost! I think it's well deserved. Russia was waaaaaay better. They totally PWNED the game!!!
Russia, good luck in the rest of the finals!


----------



## lookout (Jun 21, 2008)

I soooo speak less... well done Russia!





I like this photo! 





Noooooo!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 22, 2008)

damn it =(
Holland started so well this Euro 2008 
And now lost to Russia =(
3-1
LAST MATCH FOR EDWIN VAN DER SAR IN HOLLAND =(
and Arjen Robben was injured, and Affelay played instead of Robben. He had to play like a wing, but he always gave the ball to the middle =.=


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 22, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one to think this, but watch the Dutch get knocked out by Russia on PKs.



QF(partial)T

My future sight was just a bit off.  Turkey won on the PKs but I did predict the Russia victory.  Damn, I knew I should have put money on them.  They kept that energy going from the victory over Sweden and maybe even turned it up a bit more against the Dutch.  All the way to the final?  Keep on rockin' cheap mp3 player!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And about Rü?tü - he was really good at times but also really bad in that match.  Getting out of position several times and finally paying the price on Croatia's only goal.  With all the people Turkey is missing now I think their luck has run out.


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really Nostradamus?
What's gonna happen tomorrow then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say *Spain 2 - Italy 1* in 120 minutes


----------



## The Worst (Jun 22, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> I say *Spain 2 - Italy 1* in 120 minutes




sorry, not gonna happen.  *Italia 2 - Espana 1 * in regular time.


and also USA owns Mexico in CONCACAF!


----------



## pkprostudio (Jun 22, 2008)

GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 22, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I did say partial.  You'll also note that I wasn't confident enough to put money on it.

I agree with the Oracle lagman, Spain 2 - Italy 1, but in regulation time.

Even if I thought Italy would win I wouldn't admit it.  I can't forget that match against USA in WC2006 with captain future's elbow and them going on to win it all.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 22, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!









IS GOING DOWN!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats so embarrasing man..
Cant believe Russia won. Russia was playin quite well compared to Holland.
Now am not so sure if German can beat Turkey...


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 22, 2008)

Everyone in my neighbourhood is taking all the orange stuff down lol


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Everyone in my neighbourhood is taking all the orange stuff down lol



lol, de-orangify!!

ooo spain vs italy


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Turkey did not deserve to win...
> But anywayz, Turkey or Croatia, any of them would have lost to Germany in Semi-Finals anywayz.
> Russia vs Netherlands is a JOKE!
> Unless Russia is one of those lucky haxy teams, there is no way they can win.



We were bad in the group matches especially in the first halves but I don't think we don't deserve this.
I watched 90 minutes and the first 15 minutes of extension and we were the ones that tried to attack and play open and Croatian side was all the time waiting at the back trying to take contra advantages. They didn't even for once put a pressure on our defence to get the ball ahead.

And of course If they got a referee like in the germany - portugal game giving way to mischievous play of big name players like ballack crap, they can win the game. But I do think that Germany has it unbalanced in defense and attacking. They are good at defense but they lack in the offensive side. And If they get back they won't be able to catch us. 

And I think it won't be much of a problem with the injured and suspended players, we have still high quality players in the rest of the squad. 

I see a Turkey - Italy final ahead.


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2008)

aggh, 0-0
This kind of games makes me really nervous...Go Spain!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

Spain is not as active as their last game.

Go amigos, torro!!!!


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2008)

Holy zombie Jesus, more emotions in these 5 minutes than in the previous 90.


----------



## GBAer (Jun 22, 2008)

This shows that Italy shouldn't have progressed from the group stages, they're Greece mark 2


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like it's going to penalty's


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2008)

Casillas, please!


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2008)

I say spain wins the penalty shootouts

1 odd outta 2


----------



## da_head (Jun 22, 2008)

GO SPAIN


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2008)

YEAH!!!

To la Cibeles, everyone, now!


----------



## da_head (Jun 22, 2008)

YEAH SPAIN WON!! WOOOT!


----------



## GBAer (Jun 22, 2008)

Deserved, Italy were a disgrace.


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 22, 2008)

Spain won 

I'm looking forward to you guys playing against Guus


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL ITALY LOST

Tough luck all you Italians out there


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

YAH!
That was a good game. Casillas showed how its done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Excellent. Now I hope they keep their balance and win against Russia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Not making any big hopes, as Russia has shown they are not to be underestimated.


----------



## DivineZeus (Jun 22, 2008)

World champions? puah, what a shame... U_U


----------



## dice (Jun 22, 2008)

Cesc I love you!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

That was a good game. Casillas was simply the better keeper(tonight). Am not saying that he is generally a better keeper than Buffon.


----------



## GBAer (Jun 22, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> YAH!
> That was a good game. Casillas showed how its done
> 
> 
> ...



What game was you watching? its a contender for one of the worse games of the tournament.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont like too many goals.
I liked the way both teams tried.

Simply bombarding goals doesnt mean football.


----------



## GBAer (Jun 22, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I dont like too many goals.
> I liked the way both teams tried.
> 
> Simply bombarding goals doesnt mean football.




What are you talking about... Italy tried? when?  You could have mistaken them for Greece.
Watching paint dry wouldnt happen to be a hobby of yours, would it?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you Greece or sumthing?
The situation wasnt simple in a game like that. Also yes Italy tried, no success. Do you think they would just lose the game without trying?

Spain won, fair enough. They were one of the dominant teams, and I am looking forward to see them in the finals


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

This is considered for the worst game so far on the tournament....But I think it had interesting moments..


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL, I found it intresting, was cheering for Spain, so I dont care. Spain won.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 22, 2008)

what an unexpected turn of events...


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 23, 2008)

3 more matches to go.

Germany V Turkey
Russia V Spain

and the Finals.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 24, 2008)

This time here is my expectations mixed with my predictions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Germany - Turkey (0-2) - (First half 0-1, second half 0-2)

Russia - Spain (2-1) - (First half and match score 1-1, through the extensions 2-1)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 24, 2008)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> Germany - Turkey (0-2) - (First half 0-1, second half 0-2)











HELL YEAH IT'S GONNA BE A SHUTOUT!


----------



## callmebob (Jun 24, 2008)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> This time here is my expectations mixed with my predictions
> 
> 
> 
> ...












































Man, You guys must have some good dope in Turkey!!


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 24, 2008)

now that holland is out im hoping TURKEY will won it all

another cinderella story like greece

edit Rüştü looks to be in top form going into the germany game.... volkan WHO?!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 24, 2008)

germany - turkey 
is going to be a mayhem match, doesn't matter who will win it.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 25, 2008)

I want Spain to win the finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Germany vs Turkey, I hope Germany wins.

edit: nooo, not sure! I dont want to leave my german friendz behind. LOL.
GOO GERMANY!!


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> WiiCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RTFP! There it spells E x p e c t a t i o n, look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

If Turkey lose tonight... I'll have turkey for dinner


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2008)

My predictions are:
Germany Turkey: 2-0
Spain Russia: 2-0

we'll see...


----------



## lagman (Jun 25, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> If Turkey lose tonight... I'll have turkey for dinner



What are you gonna eat if Germany wins?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Germany 2 Turkey 1


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> lookout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



her...








predictions:
Germany Turkey: 3-1
Spain Russia: 1-2


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 25, 2008)

I think after the way Turkey won their last two matches without even doing a good performance they don`t really deserve to win this cup... But that`s what can happen in such an small tourney (like greece did).

In a WM-Tourney that would never happen, because there is one more final round. In the whole history there was never a real surprise... If you ask me not even ONE!

But in the history of the EM there were several surprising winners. For example:
-Russia
-Tschechoslowakei
-Dänemark
-Greece

I think Spain should get its first big trophie...


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it's not by chance that Türkiye now in the semis. Let's watch the match and see how Germany closes it up in their defence and tries to play contraattack. With that kind of play I think German fans should be nowhere near at looking down on any team now on semis or was in the quarter finals. 

By seeing those despising comments my faith in Turkey getting into the final is increasing. It'll be a tough game, and let's see who will come out happy [End of transmission]


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

one down, wohohoho hooo


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

Turkey is in the lead!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

1:1 

This is getting interesting...


----------



## da_head (Jun 25, 2008)

1-1 interstings!


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

could you see the cards just slipping out of the german side's hands?

the referee sucks as usual....


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)

RUSTU


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)

fixd


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

Um... 2:2 


Tense.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice equaliser by Turkey.   :]


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooft, 3-2 to Germany.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , well done Germany


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

Germany in the final!
Cant say im happy, but still, good game.   :]   (Despite loosing picture a few times)


----------



## Tanas (Jun 25, 2008)

HOW did they win?


----------



## dark5 (Jun 25, 2008)

^ We'd all like to know. I'm not Turkish but I was cheering for them and I work with a couple of Turkish guys and I'm sure I'm going to hear all about this from them tomorrow.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

omg, that was thrilling!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 25, 2008)

YAHHH!!!!
Germany won!!!
Hopefully Spain will win too.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Lyuse (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn Turkey lost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking Spain-Germany in the finals unless Russia gets revenge for that 4-1


----------



## miruki (Jun 25, 2008)

Hahahaha... like I predicted, it's sooo quiet outside. 

But OMG was that an exciting game, I think I've never screamed and squeaked as much as today while watching a football game.... AWESOME! *__*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 25, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Hahahaha... like I predicted, it's sooo quiet outside.
> 
> But OMG was that an exciting game, I think I've never screamed and squeaked as much as today while watching a football game.... AWESOME! *__*


Time to dance for you =P.

I think you guys should scream loud now, but be careful, dont get beaten up by turkish people


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 25, 2008)

But still its kinda disappointing to see that they only won with 3-2 

I'm 99% sure that Germany will lose the final


----------



## dark5 (Jun 25, 2008)

So did everyone experience the annoying blackouts as well? They said it was affecting feeds worldwide apparently...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 25, 2008)

Aparantly there was a power cut in Vienna(Austria).
But the game was in Basel(Swizz), so I dont understand why all these blackouts...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 25, 2008)

Turkey is crazy, but they were very tired. Tomorrow: Spain 2 (Villa, Marcos Senna) Russia 1 (Pavluychenko).


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn! picture get cut off... 



Turkey should have kept it 2-2, the guy try to defense just stumble broken his ankle before 90min Goal.
did you see a Turkey player wet his self?.... lol



my predictions so close
Germany Turkey: 3-1

I got Germany right...



*2 hits combo*


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> HOW did they win?



they score goals..


----------



## xalphax (Jun 25, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Hahahaha... like I predicted, it's sooo quiet outside.
> 
> But OMG was that an exciting game, I think I've never screamed and squeaked as much as today while watching a football game.... AWESOME! *__*



people go crazy here, and today im a guest in the Ruhrpott?ÂÂ too!

bochum to be precise ^^


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 25, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Aparantly there was a power cut in Vienna(Austria).
> But the game was in Basel(Swizz), so I dont understand why all these blackouts...



They did explain that, if you watched the analysis.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 26, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

>





ouch.



thats dirty.


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 26, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> lookout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the 2nd german goal I think.  Rü?tü completely out of position and too late to punch the ball away.  In this pic it's already behind him and heading into the goal.

They said lightning at the satellite uplink station was playing hell with the power, knocking out the worldwide feed.

I'm still rooting for Russia.


----------



## pkprostudio (Jun 26, 2008)

GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that's the third time I said that in this thread.


----------



## miruki (Jun 26, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, in the part of Dortmund where I live are like 99% turkish ppl, not that I mind, but they get waaaay too excited when Turkey wins a game.. after the game against Croatia there were tons of ppl marching down the street and a huge traffic jam (about 5km) and the police had to block our street... it was totally crazy. XD

Yesterday there were a few honking cars.. like every few minutes.. for about an hour, that was.. quiet. :>


----------



## BigX (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



or as germans say it...."SCHLAND" ;-)
the hell broke loose in Braunschweig after the game :-p
I am looking forward to the finals (despite I am no big fan of Soccer)


----------



## Hitto (Jun 26, 2008)

Lahm deserved a penalty shot that the ref didn't call...
Lahm scored his goal at the last minute. Karma.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 26, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> Lahm deserved a penalty shot that the ref didn't call...
> Lahm scored his goal at the last minute. Karma.




he also fouled a Turkish play in the penalty area like 1-2 mins earlier


----------



## lagman (Jun 26, 2008)

I think we'll see a 2-1 today. Go Spain, go!
-please finish it in the first 90 minutes, my heart can't take more crazy moments-


----------



## DMCDante (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm so exited about the final on Sunday^^
I am German so I hope Germany Wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this happens I will make a big PAARTEEEY


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 26, 2008)

Spain spain spain spain spain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lagman (Jun 26, 2008)

Si! si! si!
Arriba España, from now ´till Sunday, I´m Spanish.


----------



## Costello (Jun 26, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> My predictions are:
> Germany Turkey: 2-0
> *Spain Russia: 2-0*
> 
> we'll see...



so far so good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I guess spain might score again...
spain-germany for finals, this should be a nice match to watch!

edit: ya, just when I posted... spain scored!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and spain just scored again!

edit: ok, im not fast enough, i know.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 26, 2008)

espanyol espanyol espanyol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yorch (Jun 26, 2008)

Germany, game over for you, spain is the best team in the world right now. 
Today Spain 3 Russia 0, awesome and brilliant play


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 26, 2008)

yorch said:
			
		

> Germany, game over for you, spain is the best team in the world right now.
> Today Spain 3 Russia 0, awesome and brilliant play


I will support Spain in the game Spain vs Germany, but its not gonna be easy for Spain.
Both teams have different playing style, both teams with good keepers.

I strongly hope Spain wins.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2008)

I have $300 bucks on Germany.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I have $300 bucks on Germany.



Wave bye bye to it


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

we'll see on sunday...

better question: who's going to be third?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're still mad about World War II aren't you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've apoligized for that, now support us in Football.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 27, 2008)

Germany have endless luck.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Germany have endless luck.



if its endless, then we will hold the trophy on sunday.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 27, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll have to wait and see


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm for Spain


----------



## lagman (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh boy, good game so far, both teams are playing to win.
Spain can't relax for a second, otherwise...


----------



## DMCDante (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn I'm so exited^^
The game is so exiting
I hope germany wins


----------



## lagman (Jun 29, 2008)

GOOOOL!

1-0 Spain, hell yeah!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry Germany, but we are here now, iiiiiiiit's SHOW TIME!


El niño, el mejor!
Si, si, si, Silva!


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2008)

Fernando Torres  Liverpool's number 9


----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm rooting for Germany, even though they kicked us out...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 29, 2008)

*screams*


----------



## lagman (Jun 29, 2008)

Si! They won all their games, the best team won the cup. Football is awesome.

SIIIII!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 29, 2008)

YEA YEA YEA YEA YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
YOU GERMANS SUCK!

(Only joking, you guys played well at the start).


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2008)

Torres scoring the winner, it doesn't get much better than than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The worse German team for 50 years, its about time there luck ran out.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 29, 2008)

well done spain. Bout time you guys won something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You deserved it! Played beautiful football!


----------



## Railgun (Jun 29, 2008)

gz to spain, cya in 2 years


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Good game, Spain are champions of Europe..Congratulations!!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 29, 2008)

Well done Spain!!! VIVA AMIGOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And for Germany... => to Loeb => Alter... dein Team suckt! Mach was besseres draus...


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn Right 

see you guys in 2 years I can't wait for 2010


----------



## Maktub (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would've liked Germany won, though. Tomorrow I'm having my last test this course at uni and they won't stop the claxons, fireworks, shouting and VIVA EHPAÑAAAA OEEE OEOEOEOEOE EOEOEEEE OEEEEE and various other throat noises.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2008)

Nothing more to add...


----------



## Maktub (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahaha, loool, I'm studying the Norman Conquest right now. That's more or less the same in the video. Ok, only philologists joke there, lol.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 29, 2008)

YEAHHH
SPAIN


----------



## The Worst (Jun 29, 2008)

Lahm didn't play and Podolski might as well not have.  Thats what hurt germany in the end, lack of the two man game between Podolski and Schweinsteiger.  They never challenged Casillas, this may have been the most boring game of the tournament.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2008)

It was far from boring, but I'll tell you what it was, it was one team totally out classing the other.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 29, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It was far from boring, but I'll tell you what it was, it was one team totally out classing the other.


Exacatly my thought...

The ball was most of the time on the german half..


----------



## snake-viper (Jun 29, 2008)

SPAIN ARE THE CHAMPION


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 29, 2008)

snake-viper said:
			
		

> SPAIN ARE THE CHAMPION


SPAIN IS THE CHAMPION!

If you speak for your country, speak as one being


----------



## ArvinaLove (Jun 29, 2008)

OLE OLE OLE OLE! OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## snake-viper (Jun 29, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> snake-viper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, i know, but Spain are all, we are the champion, Spain are the champion.
It is a stupidity  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estoy contento por la victoria de mi pais


----------



## xalphax (Jun 29, 2008)

spain deserved it!

congratulations!


----------



## Skye07 (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratz to Spain


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 29, 2008)

Spain really deserved it!
Spain's defense wasn't even that well...
But Germany just couldn't even get a chance
So CONGRATULATIONS SPAIN!!!


----------



## lookout (Jun 29, 2008)

I place a bet win --> Spain

44 years about time Spain!


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 29, 2008)

Spain, Spain, Spain!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 29, 2008)

ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL ESPNYOL


----------



## Maktub (Jun 29, 2008)

ESPNYOL? lol Want some eñe, dude? EÑE!
Those fuckers won't let me sleep! I bet they wouldn't have done this in Germany.
And  to The Worst: the match was something to be enjoyed - even by me, and I don't usually watch soccer.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratz to Spain


----------



## AHJEUR (Jun 29, 2008)

Well done Spain ! you deserve it


----------



## pkprostudio (Jun 30, 2008)

I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THE GAME UNTIL IT'S ONLY 15 MINUTES LEFT! DAMMIT!


----------



## OSW (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought the Torres goal was pretty impressive, he pwned that defender and the finish was exquisite.

Great satisfaction given he is my favourite player.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, great goal, he may not have scored alot in this EK, but he definitely played a good last game and made the most important goal


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrates to Spain.

Congrates to Xavi for winning player of the tournament.


----------



## BigX (Jun 30, 2008)

well that match wasn't that good. But Spain really deserved it. The german team played too bad.

If the german team won...it would have been louder around here...so good thing the spanish team won ;-)


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah that match wasn't really that good. Spain defense wasn't very good. But I'm glad Germany couldn't take advantage of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and I'm still having a "hangover" from Holland, their lost against Russia =P


----------



## pikirika (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah yeah, Casillas didn't receive one Goal so what's your point? Anyway Spain attack was just like... Captain Tsubasa!
Beautiful Tikitaka


----------



## maz- (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah well, the better team won, we just weren't at the top of our game. Congrats to Spain.
Really unusual though for Lahm to make such a mistake (the one that lead to the goal).


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jul 3, 2008)

pikirika said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, Casillas didn't receive one Goal so what's your point? Anyway Spain attack was just like... Captain Tsubasa!
> Beautiful Tikitaka



no my point isn't that casillas sux, but the defense isn't really strong.
Let's take Puyol for example, he always makes 1 terrible mistake per match. But Casillas is just very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Spain attack was very nice!

but it was quite unusual that Lahm made such a mistake.


----------

